# Fulcrum Racing Zero or Racing 1 Wheelsets



## Dan Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Has anyone seen or used a pair of the Fulcrum Racing 1 or Racing Zero wheelsets? I am trying to get an idea of what makes them so special. Other than looking pretty fancy in pictures, having bladed spokes, and having no means of replacing a nipple if it becomes stripped I don't really see what is so unique about them. They claim that "dynamic balancing" of the wheels has some benefit. Basically they offset the welded seam on the rim by not machining the inner wall opposite it. I guess this assumes you don't have a spoke magnet attached to your wheel. I can't ever recall thinking my wheel felt imbalanced though.

Racing 1 = 1550 grams
Racing Zero = 1425 grams

Both are claimed weights


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I rode a pair of Racing 1's while test riding a Colnago Cristallo last month. There were very good. Once you get up to speed they slice through the air nicely. Very well sorted out, I thought. I have not ridden the Zeros. 

HTH.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

I was considering the Fulcrum 1s for awhile, but went with Ksyrium SLs instead, as they are basically a replica of the SLs. The SLs MSRP is about $225 cheaper, and according to company-reported statistics, the SLs are a little lighter -- about 15 grams. But from what I hear, the Fulcrums have nicer hubs.


----------



## ntheobald (Jul 3, 2006)

You can replace the nipples. There is a special magnet tool to guide the nipple through the rim. Also, I hear that the spoke shape is better for cross winds. I ordered a pair of zeros from 11speed.com for 778 plus shipping, and will soon be able to compare the classic, and solid, elites with the fulcrums. I also hear that the 2:1 spoking in the rear is noticably better at transfering power, but again, I'll be seeing that for myself soon.


----------

